

Statistics on Gun Violence in Alaska Don't Support Gun Control - elfinlike
http://www.professorhollybell.com/2012/12/20/statistics-on-gun-violence-in-alaska-dont-support-additional-gun-control/

======
DigitalTurk
"professorhollybell.com" … seriously?

Makes me think of all those new age books where the author's middle name is
'PhD'. The use of bold text doesn't help her credibility either.

Too ridiculous-looking; didn't read.

~~~
elfinlike
If you didn't read it, than how do you know what it says?

~~~
DigitalTurk
I don't know what it says

~~~
elfinlike
Ah good. Nothing like condemning something you haven't read including the
credentials of the author.

~~~
DigitalTurk
Oh, I just noticed you're the author of the blog post.

If I had realized this I would have changed my tone (FWIW). The point stands
though. Your domain name and your use of bold scream 'quackary'.

Like I said, I haven't read the post so, who knows, maybe it's insightful
after all. But I definitely think you have a problem with presentation.

~~~
elfinlike
Still a strange reason. Regarding the domain name I tried many others, but
they were all taken so you take what you can get. You can always go to
www.thetollingbell.com if if makes you happier. The bold is in place in case
you don't want to read a bunch of boring stats, but just the highlights.

